# Rooster ranch hunt get together



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well we have done this the past two years and had some great times and getting ready to setup another one. The dates I like to set it up for would be January 24 or 31, 2009. I am in the middle of contacting some ranchs like to keep it around the middle of the state so anyone can go If anyone is interest fell free to post a reply and put down your user name, dog you have and and if you a friend coming. This will be the same setup bring a dish to pass for the lunch time break.


----------

